# Ironmaglabs New Product Coming Soon! RANDRO!! Need Loggers!!!!



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

I need at least 3 loggers for IML's newest addition to our lineup - RANDRO. Anyone interested in logging this for us, please reply in this thread!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 20, 2015)

Why don't you post a little explanation of what it is and what the intended results are?  I'm curious.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 20, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Why don't you post a little explanation of what it is and what the intended results are?  I'm curious.



This.

If it's the $75 bottle I seen on the site it better work lol


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2015)

R- ANDRO -Main effects –

+ Strength
+ Hardening
+ Bloat reduction
+ Recovery
+ Anti-estrogen
+ Sex drive
+ Aggression

Primary metabolite –

Androstanediol (5-AA)

Description –

R-DHEA is known as “Reduced DHEA” because it is a 5a-reduced metabolite of DHEA. It’s more commonly referred to as androsterone.

This naturally occurring hormone cannot convert to testosterone, but instead converts to the dihydrotestosterone (DHT). (10, 18) Similar to testosterone, DHT is responsible for masculine traits such as aggression, sex drive, and physical strength. (19,20) However, because DHT cannot convert to estrogen, it also helps reduce fat storage and water retention, making it an excellent steroid for increasing muscular hardness and vascularity.

R-DHEA will stack well with 5-DHEA or 4-DHEA as it will help reduce water retention from under the skin, thus creating a “dry” and hard appearance. R-DHEA also has moderate anabolic properties thus allowing it to help enhance lean muscle gains. (21)

Strength gains will also be noticeable with R-DHEA due to its strong androgenic effect which will activate the central nervous system and increase muscular power. (20) This will increase explosive power with minimal bodyweight increase. The increased aggression is typically a welcomed benefit, which manifests as increased confidence and an “alpha male” feeling in sexual and social activities.

The strong androgenic action from R-DHEA will also help support libido and erection hardness. (20) This makes R-DHEA useful to help counter the sexually suppressive effects from other steroids. The powerful androgenic effect will also block estrogenic effects, and help prevent (and reverse) gyno. (22, 23)

Side-effects from R-DHEA will be limited to androgenic side-effects such as oily skin, acne, and increased hair shedding if the user is prone. These side effects are mild and temporary for most users


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2015)

If anyone remembers a product by the older company Primordial Performance called "AndroHard", its the same active ingredient. I am curious myself to give this product a go.


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2015)

If any of you guys want to give this a shot, please let me know!!


----------



## chez (Dec 22, 2015)

Great article by Mike Arnold about this product.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 22, 2015)

Do u have to be off trt? Do a log? If so on how many different forums?


----------



## chez (Dec 22, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Do u have to be off trt? Do a log? If so on how many different forums?


No u can stay on trt. We would prefer you do it locally on UGBB.


----------



## gomad75 (Dec 23, 2015)

Does it require PCT?


----------



## chez (Dec 23, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> Does it require PCT?


If you are on trt or test in general, then no. 

Otherwise PCT is always recommended.


----------



## lightweight (Dec 23, 2015)

Good article. Sounds interesting. I would be willing.


----------



## chez (Dec 23, 2015)

lightweight said:


> Good article. Sounds interesting. I would be willing.


Pm me please


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 23, 2015)

I loved andro hard. Primordial performance used gel caps and grapefruit extract I think, does randro have the same delivery system/bio availability ?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 27, 2015)

Little update on my part, I've decided that I'm going to give this a shot on top of my trt dose


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 27, 2015)

PM'd
I'm interested if you need more to log. Been off a month do to sickness, healthy now and ready to fukk shit up again.
Let me know if you need a wordy fukk to log something.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds interesting.


----------

